
Show HN: FrontAid – CMS for JSON Files in Git - FrontAid
https://frontaid.io/
======
FrontAid
Hi HN, OP here. FrontAid is similar to a decoupled headless CMS, but without
the API. Instead, it stores your content directly to your own Git repository
in a JSON file. That gives you all sorts of advantages like version control,
content ownership, support for feature branches (soon), automation with
hooks/CI/CD, easy data migration, etc.

To use FrontAid, you define a completely flexible data model in a JSON file
using your IDE/editor. And thanks to JSON Schema, you can even use code
completion and the model is validated on the fly. Commit that model to your
Git repo and FrontAid will generate the forms to be filled in by a content
editor accordingly. And when they save their changes, the JSON content file
will be pushed to Git.

Criticism is highly appreciated. Thanks!

